# Large Strainer on Lower Eagle



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

Please be aware that there is a large log that is causing a strainer on the Lower Eagle. The strainer is past the Rodeo Rapid across from the Eagle Fairgrounds. There is a pipe that goes across the river and the log is pinned up against one of the support poles in the river.

Sorry for the sideways photo..


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

Map of strainer location.


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## ECEmergency (Jun 7, 2017)

*Large Strainer on Lower Eagle River - Update*

The strainer on the Lower Eagle River just below Rodeo Rapids has been removed by Eagle Public Works. Thanks to the Town of Eagle and Hobbs Construction for the assistance.


----------



## jonstavney (Jun 3, 2015)

Gone. Thank you Hobbs and town staff. It was a bobber Saturday when we ran it. Came to surface like a ghost then bobbed back down. Gone today. Love trackhoes. Time for town to improve that wastewater pipe crossing, especially downstream of future water park. Worth the money to save a life. Send email to town with request. Very tricky between rodeo and takeout at fairgrounds if any hickkups.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------

